# Help me decide - Fastfire or Fiber Optic front only? (Ruger .44)



## nickE10mm (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm taking a poll to help me decide whether or not to put a Burris Fastfire 3 (reflex dot) on my Ruger Super Blackhawk .44 mag or not.  

Admittedly, I've never been much of a scope guy (on handguns, at least) and when I had a Leupold 2X on my Dan Wesson I really didn't like the way it carried most of the time. Keep this in mind, however... before, I had to permanently mount the scope to the Dan Wesson, plus it was much heavier and was magnified, whereas in this situation, I'll be able to remove the sight whenever I like but will give me the option to put it ON based on where or what I'm hunting that particular day since the Ruger has integral mounts.  Also, the Fastfire 3 is a little and very lightweight sight.  Its also a sight that I could use on other firearms if I so wished.  

I just tried the Williams Fiber Optic Firesights on my Ruger but am returning them today because my POI is about 6 inches left with them installed (but dead on with the stock Ruger sights), and I actually CHECKED THIS AGAIN a different day at the range, double verified.  Rather than keep messing with them with a warranty or exchange, I'd rather just buy either a 1) standalone HiViz FO front sight or 2) a reflex optic. I normally prefer a good set of FO's since I can shoot open sights well out past 50 yards for the most part but I got to thinking how very nice my friend's JPoint reflex was on his G20. I have VERY good eyesight but think I might want an unmagnified dot to assist in long shots on game, be it deer, coyotes or other varmints.

The main issue I'm looking at is cash.  The Williams Firesight (front AND rear FO) was $40. The HiViz FO sight (front FO sight only) is $40 or so.  The Burris is $40 for the Ruger mount ONLY, plus $240 for the sight.  It gets very good reviews but I've not heard of many people actually using one on a hunting revolver.  

The question is, do I return the Firesight for another front sight (HiViz) for an even exchange of cash or do I exchange the Williams for a Ruger mount and buy the Fastfire after I've saved up the cash (a month or so maybe?).

Any firsthand experiences?  Any comments?

Thanks in advance!

Here is my Ruger...






Here's a copuple guys who've done it before...


----------



## 7dawg9 (Jan 22, 2013)

Me and my 55 year-old eyes tried the FastFire, but settled on a 30mm UltraDot.


----------



## nickE10mm (Jan 22, 2013)

redurham said:


> Me and my 55 year-old eyes tried the FastFire, but settled on a 30mm UltraDot.



What specifically did you not like about the FF or LIKE about the Ultradot.  Lots of people like the Ultradots...


----------



## 7dawg9 (Jan 22, 2013)

The tube on the UltraDot made it easier to focus and follow than the wide open effect of the FF.


----------



## nickE10mm (Jan 23, 2013)

redurham said:


> The tube on the UltraDot made it easier to focus and follow than the wide open effect of the FF.



Interesting, thanks for your input. 

I had NO problems making precision shots at 50y with a friends JPoint Glock 20. I figured it would again be easy with a large revolver. 

My main issue with optics in general are the size, weight and unwieldy-ness, as well as mounting system  (read: it MUST easily install and detach from stock Ruger barrel dovetails)


----------



## nickE10mm (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks like I'm gonna go with the Fastfire 3.... If I try and and absolutely can't work with it, I'll probably either 1) return it and go with the Ultradot (1" or 30mm undecided) and some LOW RUGER rings or 2) just put the FF on another pistol (G29 or Fusion 10mm).

We'll see!!


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 25, 2013)

I like the dot sights. Some people do not like the fastfires because they have a hard time finding the dot. It just takes some getting used to for some.


----------



## nickE10mm (Jan 26, 2013)

ejs1980 said:


> I like the dot sights. Some people do not like the fastfires because they have a hard time finding the dot. It just takes some getting used to for some.



I'm okay with that... It's gonna take me a couple more weeks to get my FF I think ... Bought 500 bullets & another pound of powder just in case I can't get em later lol


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 5, 2013)

FASTFIRE 3 IS ORDERED! WOOHOO!! Should be here before the weekend ... Unfortunately I won't be shooting the gun until NEXT weekend, but ill sure be fondling it!


----------



## huntinstuff (Feb 6, 2013)

I put a FF3 (3MOA) on my Buckmark and haven't looked back.  I really like it & it's a great quality sight.


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Got my Fastfire 3!  Here's the preliminary photos ... will be mounting it up tonight... more pics later or tomorrow!

http://s1253.beta.photobucket.com/user/nickE10mm/library/fastfire 3


----------



## tnbrute (Feb 12, 2013)

Let us know what you think, I'm very interested.


----------



## GTHunter007 (Feb 12, 2013)

I put a fastfire on my AR mounted on top of my scope...I am in love with it.  I will have one on my turkey gun and my Taurus .44


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Got it mounted ... I'm gonna LOVE it i can already tell. More pics tomorrow and review hopefully Saturday or Sunday ...


----------



## Boot (Feb 12, 2013)

Should you decide, it can be mounted in the rear dovetail. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=702926&highlight=
Mine is in post #10. I think you'll be very happy with the fastfire.


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Boot said:


> Should you decide, it can be mounted in the rear dovetail. http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=702926&highlight=
> Mine is in post #10. I think you'll be very happy with the fastfire.



Boot,

Funny, YOU'RE gun is what gave me the idea to get a FF on my Ruger in the FIRST place! But I don't see any easy way to mount the FF on the rear dovetail... Nor do I really have a good reason to try (although it does LOOK better). 

Can't wait to get this puppy to the range Saturday!


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Another.


----------



## tnbrute (Feb 13, 2013)

Looks great, cant wait for the review.


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 13, 2013)

Range report this weekend hopefully!


----------



## Boot (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey Nick, all you have to do is file off a small part of the rear leg that grabs the rib on top of the Ruger. Not very hard at all. Mine has never lost zero, or shaken loose, after MANY practice rounds with 300gr loads. If you'd like pics, pm me your email and I'll send you some close ups. I have mine taken down at the moment for after deer season scrub down.


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 13, 2013)

Boot said:


> Hey Nick, all you have to do is file off a small part of the rear leg that grabs the rib on top of the Ruger. Not very hard at all. Mine has never lost zero, or shaken loose, after MANY practice rounds with 300gr loads. If you'd like pics, pm me your email and I'll send you some close ups. I have mine taken down at the moment for after deer season scrub down.



PM SENT!
 thx


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 17, 2013)

Okay, all ...

Went to the range this morning and all I can say is WOW!  The Fastfire 3 has turned my Ruger Super Blackhawk Hunter into a precision hunting instrument!  

I only had about 75 rounds loaded for today's session but I had good luck with my loads.  

Here is my last target of the day at 25y shooting a 240gr LSWC over 9.0gr WSF.  I tainted the beautiful target with a mag from my Glock 29 (circled in yellow in middle) but the other two groups are a cylinder-full each.  Nice little knots in the paper.  






Below is a 50 ***YARD*** cylinder full I lucked out on





Another 25y group...





Here is the LAST SHOT OF THE DAY @ 25y, I had one round left, popped it in, clicked shut the loading gate and sat down quickly, snap-shooting at the small bulls.  BINGO.





Here is the setup with the cover on the Fastfire... very cool





Here is the setup as I will probably typically carry it in the woods





After getting used to this setup, I found it amazingly easy to make hits, even at long range.  It was quite windy today so I saw no need to worry about spreading groups out at 100y, although I did shoot 5-10 rounds at that range.  I need to play with this setup some more... and I need something to shoot at that "isn't" paper.  

I'm gonna start working up loads for accuracy now ... I'm thinking 250gr Keiths, flat based, with both 2400 and WSF.  MMMMM  

I'm probably leaving something out on this review ... so I'll follow up later!


----------



## tnbrute (Feb 17, 2013)

Looks like a great day.


----------



## nickE10mm (Feb 18, 2013)

tnbrute said:


> Looks like a great day.



It was indeed!!! I wanna go back!


----------



## FlyBoy (Mar 7, 2013)

I have the Fastfire on my .327 Federal Magnum GP100 and it has made me a more accurate shooter with this revolver. I coyote hunt out to 75 yards with it.


----------

